# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Para planes de expansión de nuestra empresa necesitaremos, Ingeniero Agrónomo, Agroindustrial, Administrador Agroindustrial

## hgguevara

A fin de pre-seleccionar profesionales para planes de expansion de nuestra empresa requeriremos nos hagas llegar tu currículo. Por favor incluir:  Experiencia detallada.Dirección ActualAspiraciones económicasReferencias de trabajo verificables.Referencias personales verificablesReferencias comerciales y/o Bancarias verificables
Profesionales a evaluar:  Ingeniero Agrónomo o agrotécnico con experiencia de campo.Profesional con experiencia en comercio internacional y exportaciones.Ingeniero Agroindustrial con experiencia.Administrador, economista con experiencia en Administración de empresas agroindustriales y exportaciones.
Responder incluyendo carta de presentación a nuestro correo electrónico solamente.Temas similares: Artículo: Dirigencia sindical rompe el diálogo con empresa agroindustrial Casa Grande Ingeniero Agrónomo Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral Empresa Agroindustrial Pomalca S.A.A.

----------

